
Ask HN: Should I send a thank you email after a Skype screen with a recruiter? - tc313
I just had a 10-minute Skype chat with a recruiter at a staffing firm. Should I bother sending him a thank you?
======
antiphase
It can't do any harm. Can it? :-O

~~~
tc313
Nope I guess not.

------
savethefuture
The more interest you show the more likely your chances.

